# Wildlife Refuge-Do Not Enter



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

O.K., while watching THIS rule (and several others) get broken several times today while duck hunting on the Lapeer SGA, I started thinking: can canine assistants enter the refuge to retrieve dead or crippled game? I know it is legal in WI (or at least it used to be).

I can see this going one of two ways:

YES: Dogs can enter the refuge to retrieve dead game and reduce cripples that might otherwise be lost.

NO: Dogs are not allowed because they may drive game from the refuge.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Sec. 13.1. The managed state game areas and wildlife areas are the Allegan state game area (Highbanks unit, Fennville farm, Ottawa marsh, and Crooked lake marsh) - Allegan county; Crow Island state game area (east and west units) - Saginaw and Bay counties; Fish Point wildlife area - Tuscola county; Grand Haven state game area - Ottawa county; Lapeer state game area - Lapeer county; Maple river state game area (wetlands wildlife management units near highway US-27) - Gratiot county; Munuscong wildlife area - Chippewa county; Muskegon state game area - Muskegon county; Nayanquing Point wildlife area - Bay county; Pointe Mouillee state game area - Wayne and Monroe counties; Portage marsh - Delta county; Shiawassee river state game area - Saginaw county; St. Clair flats wildlife area (Harsens Island unit, Dickinson Island unit and St. John's marsh unit) - St. Clair county; Sturgeon river sloughs wildlife area and Baraga plains wildlife area - Houghton and Baraga counties, and Wigwam Bay wildlife area (east unit) - Arenac county.

13.2 Unlawful acts.
Sec. 13.2. A person shall not do any of the following on any managed state game or wildlife area listed in section 13.1:
(8) *Use dogs for hunting or retrieving in areas posted against such use.*


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Right, if it were legal, I'm sure there'd be several dogs trained to tear through the refuge and kick up the 10-25k birds that "refuge" there while they are "retrieving a cripple"....


----------

